# Completely Non-Practical Guns?



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sure other folks have their share of unpractical guns, at least for use here in Ohio.

Mine is a snubnose S&W .460. I told the wife that I bought it for protection.... from bears! 

Not very practical for Ohio, but one fun gun to shoot.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

My buddy just bought the Barrett .50, and has another on order.... Practical... no.. Zombie eliminator... .YES!!!!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

where ya gonna shoot that at? supposedly you a 5 mile backdrop is needed?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

We take it to another of our friends farm in WV. They destroyed an old washing machine over Thanksgiving, grapefruit sizes exit holes...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Years ago a guy brought one to the range at Deer Creek, I didnt see it myself but the rangemaster took a couple pictures and had them in his shelter, he was shooting it at 100yds which seemed kinda pointless but if thats the only place he can shoot then hey more power to him, I had a 25-284 barrel for my Encore handgun once, I have a Remington 700VS in 308 presently..which I really dont have a practical use for but I really like to shoot it as well as other rifles.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

they are a lot of fun to shoot,but you need a lot of room,,at the least a 1000 range,to make it fun 1500 to 2000 preferably put a 5 gal bucket full of water down range,pretty neat,but you do need a good spotter until you get good,,


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I want a lever-action .410. The Winchester 9410 would be nice, but it's too expensive. I'd settle for the Marlin.
No practical use, but it would be fun.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sharp Charge said:


> My buddy just bought the Barrett .50, and has another on order.... Practical... no.. Zombie eliminator... .YES!!!!!


A guy behind my cabin has one that he shoots every once in awhile....man what a sound it makes and I'm on the other side of the hill from him....My neighbor said he has a 1000 yrd range set up(One hillside to the other)....I need to introduce myself to him but my neighbor said he is kinda strange 

I guess mine would be a Taurus raging bull in .480 ruger....traded for it...I do miss the 4506 s&w

.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

ironman172 said:


> A guy behind my cabin has one that he shoots every once in awhile....man what a sound it makes and I'm on the other side of the hill from him....My neighbor said he has a 1000 yrd range set up(One hillside to the other)....I need to introduce myself to him but my neighbor said he is kinda strange
> 
> I guess mine would be a Taurus raging bull in .480 ruger....traded for it...I do miss the 4506 s&w


I bet it makes some noise, I have been back in some lazy hollars with my 257 Roberts and it will shake things up, I can only imagine a 50.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I bought one of the .270s at the Fin when they had them for $200. For me, thats really not a practicle gun just a good buy. When I first bought my M1 Garand my wife thought it was not practicle until she realized it was a piece of history. 

I have 3 .50 cal muzzleloaders and 3 12 guages. I think thats a bit non practicle but for the life of me I can't get rid of them. I can't come down to trading/selling any of my guns.


----------

